# Custom made Exhausts...



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

ya... I'm still around








I'm putting together a shopping list for having a new custom made exhaust... I'm either going to re-do the side exit, or idealy I want to have a rear exiting exhaust once again.
What is the largest diameter pipe you can fit over the rear axle beam? I was told that the reasoning for the side exit was because 2.5" exhaust won't fit over the rear beam?
Pic for click


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Custom made Exhausts... (Southcross)*

I built a 3" rear exit exhaust for my '77 Fox, so you can definitely do the same for your Dasher. The Fox was lowered about 3" from stock and still had plenty of room for exhaust. Just tuck it fairly high above the axle. 
The tricky spot for building a large B1 exhaust is where the exhaust turns and begins to rise to clear the axle. You have to clear the panhard rod as well, so you need to get it far over to the left before shooting up to clear the axle.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hmmmm... kewl, so my idea might work afterall


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you don't happen to know how "wide" the exhaust channel is? I'm thinking of doing something "different"










_Modified by Southcross at 7:39 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

If you are thinking of trying to squeeze two pipes through the exhaust passage, or anything bigger than 3" (not that it would have any advantage over 3",) then I don't think you will have space. The pinch point is where the exhaust takes its upward turn above the panhard rod. Clearance is very close right there.


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Custom made Exhausts... (Southcross)*

Longitudinal, you might remember having built this exhaust with such features as: 2.5" pipe diameter, side-exit, resonator, muffler and "installed on a 1980 B1 wagon". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Ground clearance is fine, even with speed bumps:


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Custom made Exhausts... (VW Fox)*

thats 2.5"? then, wow, the channel is very much over 3 if not almost 4" wide


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Custom made Exhausts... (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_thats 2.5"? then, wow, the channel is very much over 3 if not almost 4" wide









Right. The exhaust tunnel is wide enough for anything. The passage over the panhard rod is where it gets tricky.


----------

